# The Golden Hour



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

The fish love em.

http://www.JayMorr.com


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice JayMorr!! I think he's checking you out...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Cant say I blame the fish.. a juicy critter!

Nice shot Jay!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice picture keep up the good work.


----------



## JayMorr (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks fellas. Macro is a lot of work but very rewarding. I am glad I had the opportunity to be on the water and be there at the right time this year.


----------

